# [e17] installation...

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une gentoo sous une virtualbox qui tourne depuis un pc sous XP.

Mon but est de me familiarisé avec E17, découvrir et à terme basculer de KDE4 à E17 sur mon vieux PC de la maison.

J'essuie les plâtres sous la VitualBox et quand j'aurai tout bien pofiné je capitaliserai tout sur le vieux PC.

Bref pour installer E17 j'ai lu pas mal mais tout ce que j'ai pu trouver me semble... dater !

Alors j'ai suivi ça : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment

mais ça coince très vite !

J'ai fais

```
emerge layman

echo "source /var/lib/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

layman -f

layman -a enlightenment
```

 *Quote:*   

> Erreur :
> 
> svn: unknown hostname 'overlays.gentoo.org'

 

j'ai visiblement pas non plus /usr/sbin/svn d'installer.

J'ai spontanément (d'après les log d'installation de emerge) ajouté /var/lib/layman/make.conf au lieu /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf comme dit dans le guide. L'un comme l'autre d'ailleurs ces fichiers n'existe pas. Je les ai créés (vides) mais ça ne change rien.

Quelle est la marche à suivre ?

----------

## 22decembre

bien déjà, il te faut une connexion internet correcte dans ton virtualbox. T'as installé des trucs dedans ? Je veux dire, des trucs avec emerge, sans layman ?

----------

## Poussin

tu peux ajouter "subversion" à USE pour activer le support svn dans layman.

layman -L te donne la liste des overlays. Il y a bien 

```

* enlightenment             [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/enlightenment

```

----------

## BENJI

J'ai ajouté subversion dans les use de layman et relancer l'emerge de layman mais ça ne change rien j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur.

L'ajout de ce use n'a pas pour autant ajouter l'installation de SVN.

/usr/sbin/svn  No such file or directory !

La liste des svn dans portage est grande quel ebuild faut-il installer ?

----------

## 22decembre

normalement, l'ajout du USEflag suffit !

svn est fournit par subversion (le ebuild s'appelle bien comme ça !)

----------

## BENJI

Effectivement subversion est bien installée sur ma gentoo.

Je suis derrière le proxy du boulot, mais ma connexion fonctionne puisque n'importe quel emerge passe sans problème et un wget www.google.fr me télécharge la page d'index de google !

Alors où le problème je ne comprends pas ?

----------

## 22decembre

déjà c'est /usr/bin/svn, pas /usr/sbin/svn...

----------

## Poussin

un proxy http ne va pas t'aider si svn tente de se connecter à un serveur svn sur le port 3690

----------

## BENJI

Bien vu Poussin, je soupçonne le proxy de me faire des misères depuis le début mais je ne suis pas spécialiste en tout cas j'ai défini dans mon /etc/make.conf la variable

http_proxy comme il se doit et la connexion web marche bien emerge télécharge les paquets sans problème.

Le PC XP est un portable et je suis maintenant chez moi donc si c'est bien un problème de proxy ça doit marcher sans difficulté depuis chez moi.

Je viens de lancer la machine virtuelle dont l'état avait été sauvegardé. J'ai relancé dhcpd pour obtenir une nouvelle configuration dhcp.

Le PC est donc connecté sur ma box de la maison.

Pb de connexion web maintenant.

ping www.google.fr fonctionne mais par contre wget www.google.fr plante avec l'erreur suivante : 

Resolving <<addresse de mon proxy>>. Failed unknown host.

Ce n'est donc plus un problème de proxy mais de configuration du proxy qui n'est plus là ! ! !

J'ai commenté http_proxy dans /etc/make.conf mais visiblement ça ne suffit pas.

Pas même quand je le fait dans ~/.profile et que je source ce fichier.

non visiblement la variable http_proxy est toujours initialisée avec mes user et mot de passe ce qui est la source du problème.

layman -f ne fonctionne plus pour la même raison à mon avis,

failed to update the overlay list from... http://...../repositories.xml

Comment je peux faire pour activer ou désactiver mes paramètres proxy ?

Autre chose impossible de faire des copier/coller de commande entre la gentoo et le PC XP donc je les recopie à la main (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ce qui peut expliquer les erreur dont parle "22decembre".

----------

## gglaboussole

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre chose impossible de faire des copier/coller de commande entre la gentoo et le PC XP donc je les recopie à la main (  ) ce qui peut expliquer les erreur dont parle "22decembre".

 

Salut,

Pour que le copier/coller marche dans virtualbox il faut que tu aies les "additions" d'installées...(menu de vbox : périphériques/installer les additions invités.... et active dans général/avancé le mode bidirectionnel : de l hôte vers l'invité et vice versa)

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour l'info mais visiblement (la version windows peut-être) ça ne marche pas. Je suis bien en bidirectionnel mais le copier/coller (gpm en tout cas car je n'ai pour l'instant que la ligne de commande et d'environnement graphique) ne fonctionne pas et j'ai pourtant bien installé 

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox
```

Ceci étant dit, ce problème est secondaire je peux vivre sans.

Non personne n'a une idée pour résoudre mon pb de proxy à savoir comment inhiber la configuration de celui-ci quand je ne suis plus connecté au réseau de mon entreprise ?

Je me dis qu'une fois que j'aurai mis à jour layman et l'overlay enlightenment alors je pourrais reprendre mon installation là ou je l'ai laissé.

----------

## Poussin

C'est une variable d'environnement ce machin? (env | grep -i HTTP)

Si oui, un env -u TA_VARIABLE devrait la faire gicler. Maintenant, ça m'étonne qu'elle soit tjs active si tu l'a enlevée du make.conf et si tu as bien fait un env-update; source /etc/profile

----------

## BENJI

Oui j'ai regarder le man.

env -u http_proxy devrait faire gicler la variable mais ça ne le fait pas   :Shocked: 

juste après avoir fait un env -u http_proxy un echo $http_proxy me renvoie toujours la valeur http://user:password@proxy.server.com:port" !

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

En même temps je suis maintenant de retour au boulot donc derrière le proxy et j'ai remis http://user:password@proxy.server.com:port dans mon make.conf.

Mais voilà que ça ne marche plus.

un emerge -v gentoolkit plante car il ne parviens pas à télécharger les sources !

message d'erreur que je n'avais pas jusque là :

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR : cannot verify proxyfr01.corp.XXX's certificate
> 
> self-signed certificate encountered
> 
> To connect to proxyfr01.corp.XXX insecurely, use "--no-check-certificate".

 

Un autre test :

emerge -f xdm plante tout autant seulement 2 paquet se téléchargent sur les 6 nécessaires.

ça marche à moitié, j'adore ce genre d'erreur ça marche et puis ça marche plus.

bref j'ai repris mon test 

wget www.google.fr

j'obtiens le même message qui conseille un "--no-check-certificate"

wget --no-check-certificate www.google.fr

qui finit par télécharger l'index de google.fr.

oui c'est bien mais emerge ne connait pas cette option "--no-check-certificate"

Je me suis donc mis dans /usr/portage/distfile

et j'ai fait un wget --no-check-certificate http://.............gentoolkit.... .tar.gz

un téléchargement a été fait 12ko au lieu des 200ko attendu (il me semble) !

Quand je regarde d'où je suis parti et quand je vois où j'en suis...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BENJI

ça me saoule d'être bloqué pour si peu sans savoir pourquoi ni comment contourner le problème !

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> bref j'ai repris mon test 
> 
> wget www.google.fr
> ...

 

Je vais peut- être dire une connerie mais tant pis : il me semble que la variable "http_proxy" définie dans le make.conf sert juste à passer ton credential en arguement à wget ; appelé ensuite par emerge. Si ça se trouve, tu peux essayer de la surcharger avec --no-check-certificate à la suite de tes paramètres de proxy i.e.  :Question: 

Edit: test 2 sinon : essaye de définir dans le make.conf la variable FETCHCOMMAND avec i.e. FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --no-check-certificate \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

----------

## BENJI

Merci boozo,

Je n'ai pas essayé ce que tu me conseil.

J'ai pris un peu de recul et je pense qu'il est inutile de partir sur d'autre piste car jusque là ça marchait !

J'ai fait l'installe à partir d'une gentoo CD mini iso derrière le proxy donc j'ai fait plusieurs emerge et des téléchargements sans problème.

J'ai même retrouvé dans /usr/portage/distfile des tar.gz de "virtualbox additions". Je les ai supprimés du répertoire distfile et lancer un emerge -f du paquet pour le télécharger de nouveau et ça ne fonctionne plus !

Qu'est-ce qui a changé alors... je ne sais pas trop, mais c'est toute la question et quelque chose cloche dans tout ça !

Reprenons donc :

dans /etc/make.conf jai ajouté :

```
export http_proxy="http://monuser:monmotdepasse@proxy.domaine:3128"
```

première chose étrange en login root :

```
env | grep http
```

ne renvoie plus rien !

```
env-update && source /etc/profile

env | grep http
```

non plus !

déjà là... il y a un souci.

EDIT

J'ai finalement essayé l'ajout de FETCHCOMMAND telle que tu me l'as suggéré mais ça ne se passe pas mieux.

Le message d'erreur est le suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> !!! FETCHCOMMAND does not contain the required ${FILE} parameter

 

J'ai vérifié j'ai bien ajouté la ligne suivante dans mon /etc/make.conf

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --no-check-certificate \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"
```

----------

## BENJI

Bon, je renonce à résoudre ce pb de connexion derrière mon proxy on verra plus tard.

Je ferais des emerge -f hors réseaux du boulot.

J'en reviens donc à mon sujet principale l'installation de E17.

J'ai installé layman, ajouter l'overlay enlightenment mais est-ce bien utile ?

Car quand je lance emerge -p enlightenment c'est la version 1.0.7 qui sera installée et cette version c'est quoi ? C'est du E16 ou E17 ?

J'ai envie de dire E16.

En tout cas l'ebuild enlightenment-1.0.7 est dans /usr/portage/x11-wm/enlightenment et pas dans layman /var/lib/layman/enlightenment/x11-wm/enlightenment où il y a des ebuild 0.16.999.xxx qui me semblent plus proches de ce que j'attendais de l'installation de E17 ?

Je suppose que l'installation de layman n'est pas complète ?

Alors qu'est-ce qui cloche ?

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> EDIT
> 
> J'ai finalement essayé l'ajout de FETCHCOMMAND telle que tu me l'as suggéré mais ça ne se passe pas mieux.
> ...

 

Apparemment le man make.conf n'est pas à jour dsl   :Embarassed:  -> jette un oeil là

Semble pourtant avoir été pris en compte dans le cvs (j'ai vu plusieurs posts autour de ce problème dans le b.g.o.) mais y'a peut-être eu un raté ...

btw, pour ton histoire de variable j'ai peut-être une idée... faut que je regarde davantage et je dis

Edit: Arrrh je n'arrive plus à remettre la main sur le tracker bgo qui parlait de çà... m'enfin bon, il était question d'un problème upstream sur wget qui ne reconnais pas le uppercase - un truc dans ce goût-là - essaie donc de voir en i.e. définissant tes variables proxy dans /etc/env.d/99foobar (et faire env-update) voir si c'est plus concluant :

ftp_proxy="http://monuser:monmotdepasse@proxy.domaine:3128"

http_proxy="http://monuser:monmotdepasse@proxy.domaine:3128"

https_proxy="http://monuser:monmotdepasse@proxy.domaine:3128"

(n.b. après faudra peut-être voir le no_proxy pour ce qui doit pas passer par là)

Edit2: Sinon tenter aussi le coup dans un /etc/wgetrc des fois que

Edit3: Pour e17 j'utilise toujours l'overlay enlightenment (la version svn en -9999 tu as un fil dédié sur f.g.o) mais c'est vrai qu'il y a eu plusieurs overlay à un moment on s'y retrouvait plus trop   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cependant je crois qu'un snapshot reste maintenu par vapier et c'est sans doute celui-ci qui est dans portage (a vérifier). Si c'est le cas, il est p.e. un peu moins up-to-date que la version svn mais aussi sans doute plus stable car si tu sync et rebuild alors que tout est par terre après un commit ben... faudra attendre pour les effets blingbling   :Wink: 

----------

